# New Money for the Troops Raffle = Studio Tobac Sampler



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have an un opened, sealed Studio Tobac Sampler that I am going to raffle off for the Troops. *All money will go to Dave (owaindav)* to help him with shipping, packing, supplies, etc. for the Troops. Here is a picture of the actual sealed sampler:


















Here is a photo of one that I got from a website that shows the contents (remember the one you'll get if you win is un opened and sealed)










The cigars in the sealed sampler, per a web article, are:
*Cain F Lancero: *(7×38 parejo) a classic lancero finished with a triple-cap instead of the traditional lancero pig-tail. This is the production Cain F blend tailored to fit the slender lancero format. This cigar will be presented in an aluminum tube, making it one of the only lanceros ever presented "en tubo."
*Cain FF Torpedo 654:* (6×54 torpedo) The Cain FF ("Double F") is an even stronger version of the already robust Cain F blend.
*Cain Daytona Short Robusto:* (4.5×50 parejo) Early in 2011 Studio Tobac will release it's first regular production cigar: The Cain Daytona. Cain Daytona will stay true to it's Cain roots with a "straight ligero" blend; but the Daytona's ligeros will be entirely from The Jalapa Valley. This type of ligero is less potent than most. Expect the Cain Daytona to be flavorful, refined, and elegant. The Daytona in the short robusto vitola is exclusive to this sampler and will not be for sale.
*Nub Habano Perfecto:* (4.5×60 perfecto) This is the Nub Habano blend in a perfecto format. At 4.5", this is one-half inch longer than any other Nub.
*Nub San Andreas Maduro:* (4×64 parejo) This is a completely unique Nub size. It is the Nub maduro blend but with a Mexican, San Andreas wrapper as found on the Cain Maduro. The regular production Nub Maduro has a Brazilian, Arapiraca wrapper.
*Prototype Cigar:* Designation "ST/DS-001": (6×54 parejo) This is a prototype of a future Studio Tobac project. The only detail known is that it will be a full-bodied maduro blend.

1. Each raffle ticket is only $10. You can enter as many times as you wish.
2. Post your desire to enter in this thread but *Send money directly to Dave (owaindav)* at his poopol or amazon accounts. I will add your name to the list and place a "paid" note next to it once Dave has received the money.
3. Raffle is limited to *approximately 60* entries only so that each entrant has a pretty decent chance of winning.

3a. I say approximately 60 because if we receives multiple entries on the same day that surpass 60, I reserve the right to accept those entries that all came in on the same day (determined by time stamp of post) which may bump the number up slightly to say 62 - 67ish+?? 
3b. I reserve the right to close the raffle after reaching the desired number of entries OR after a certain time period if it doesn't look like we'll reach 60 entries. I hope we reach 60 because again this is money for the troops to help Dave with shipping, packing, supplies, etc. expenses.

4. I will post when raffle is closed as soon as humanly possible.
5. Dave will do the drawing of the winning number using his random number generator. I will then post winner's name and Dave will ship sampler to the winner *(only 1 winner)*.

*Remember - this is strictly to raise money for Dave (owaindav) to help with shipping, packing, supplies, etc. for the Troops. Start entering and sending your money to Dave (owaindav). Let's raise $600 for the Troops! Thanks!*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey guys (and gals), 30 minutes after posting this thread, Kipp (primetime76) has already offered to provide a second prize!! *Thanks Kipp*, and lets get some $$ to Dave (owaindav) to help him with expenses.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in. I'll send funds when I get home!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

whens the raffle date?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

kapathy said:


> whens the raffle date?


*Excellent Question! * Raffle is open as of posting = now. And will close at approximately 60 entries or if it looks like it won't reach 60 I reserve to close it after about 10 days.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So raffle has been open for about an hour and I have another 3rd prize offer from Kapathy! *Thanks Kevin!!*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The second prize (a primetime76 boming) will include (at least) a Tatuaje Cojonu 2003, a Fuente Anejo 55, a nOpus X, and an Liga Privada of some sort...the list might grow as the days go on...who knows (Some say that I am a BIT crazy...)?!?!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> The second prize (a primetime76 boming) will include (at least) a Tatuaje Cojonu 2003, a Fuente Anejo 55, a nOpus X, and an Liga Privada of some sort...the list might grow as the days go on...who knows (Some say that I am a BIT crazy...)?!?!


AWESOME KIPP! We may have to give the winner a choice!! - LOL


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

great idea shawn!
let me see what i have laying around that i can donate as a prize...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> great idea shawn!
> let me see what i have laying around that i can donate as a prize...


Oh great...here comes Ron to make my prize look like something that was literally "laying around"...Damn you shuckins and your seemingly endless supply of amazing cigars! LOL

Thanks for joining us brother! Hope we can raise some big bucks!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

shuckins said:


> great idea shawn!
> let me see what i have laying around that i can donate as a prize...


*THANKS RON!* We already have more prize donations than entries so let's get going Puff Brothers and Sisters - this is all about helping Dave (owaindav) cover shipping, packing, supplies, etc for the Troops!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
I am all for this I suggested this should go to Dave because I still have almost a thousand dollars left from the last one we did for me, so come on guy's get Dave caught up with me so we can ship evenly. We plan our regular raffle after this one is done in a couple months or less. That one will have the big prizes full boxes, autographs all the good stuff you are used to 

So please get Dave some cash for the Troops.

Thanks Puff!!

Dave the other one LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> hi guy's
> i am all for this i suggested this should go to dave because i still have almost a thousand dollars left from the last one we did for me, so come on guy's get dave caught up with me so we can ship evenly. We plan our regular raffle after this one is done in a couple months or less. That one will have the big prizes full boxes, autographs all the good stuff you are used to
> 
> so please get dave some cash for the troops.
> ...


*thanks dave!*


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow! So very generous of all you guys! For everyone who wants to enter, please PM me and I'll give you the Amazon or playpal address to send your donation to!

Thanks so much to Shawn and all the other awesome people who are donating prizes.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Wow! So very generous of all you guys! For everyone who wants to enter, please PM me and I'll give you the Amazon or playpal address to send your donation to!
> 
> Thanks so much to Shawn and all the other awesome people who are donating prizes.


Dave glad you posted this - I'm going to refer people back to this post # throughout the raffle.

*Let's get some entries!*


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Aninjaforallseasons
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great job guys


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Great job guys


So Ray? Are you in? Do I need to send my cousins down to visit you??


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome job shawn, kipp, and ron for donating the prizes

put me down for 2 spots

i will send a pm when i get home form work to arrange payment


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in for the following prize.

1-29 Entries: Lancero 6 Pack
30-59 Entries: Lancero 10 Pack
60 Entries: Lancero 10 Pack + 5 NC LEs. + NIB Xikar XI3 (Wood) Cutter.

Thanks to both Daves and everyone else for all you do for the troops.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ehhhhh my measly little 3rd place prize can be replaced by one of these other offers .... instead put me down for 3 tickets...this is about the cash after all.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll take 3 tickets


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am willing to pony up for 3 entries. Sent a pm to Dave. It's great what you guys do.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Aninjaforallseasons
2. mike91LX
3. mike91LX
4. mike91LX
5. kapathy
6. kapathy
7. kapathy
8. avitti
9. avitti
10. avitti
11. ryan84
12. ryan84
13. ryan84


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Shawn. It's rvan84. No biggie.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Put me down for 1... payment will be posted tomorrow


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

2 here... payment to come


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

:bump: to try to keep this on page 1


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I'm in for the following prize.
> 
> 1-29 Entries: Lancero 6 Pack
> 30-59 Entries: Lancero 10 Pack
> ...


Thanks Charlie

Expect something we spoke of in the mail soon brother, Thanks for your help this week!!

Dave


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Just PM'ed Dave for his addy. 

Need 4 spots please sir!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dave, copuld you please send me either your poopal or amazon (whichever you prefer) addy as well, and I will take 2 spots? I hope that I win MY prize so I don't have to give it up to all you greedy cigar smoking bastages! LOL


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Dave, copuld you please send me either your poopal or amazon (whichever you prefer) addy as well, and I will take 2 spots? I hope that I win MY prize so I don't have to give it up to all you *greedy cigar smoking bastages! LOL*


HEY!!! I resemble that remark!!! :usa:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

rvan84 said:


> Hey Shawn. It's rvan84. No biggie.


Got it and this is for everyone - *if you see any mistakes or errors please, please do post so I can correct them* - thanks!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Update as of 6/13/2011 - AM

1. Aninjaforallseasons
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy
6. kapathy
7. kapathy
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight
15. Evonnida
16. Evonnida
17. Hannibal
18. Hannibal
19. Hannibal
20. Hannibal
21. primetime76
22. primetime76
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd

Thanks Gentlemen and I think we're up to 2 - 4 additional prizes to be awarded!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Got it and this is for everyone - *if you see any mistakes or errors please, please do post so I can correct them* - thanks!


I am paid up as well!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I am paid up as well!


gotcha - will update now


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Update as of 6/13/2011 - AM

1. Aninjaforallseasons
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy
6. kapathy
7. kapathy
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight
15. Evonnida
16. Evonnida
17. Hannibal
18. Hannibal
19. Hannibal
20. Hannibal
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

Thanks Gentlemen and I think we're up to 2 - 4 additional prizes to be awarded!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Got it and this is for everyone - *if you see any mistakes or errors please, please do post so I can correct them* - thanks!


I am also paid as well sir!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Update as of 6/13/2011 - PM

1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy
6. kapathy
7. kapathy
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight
15. Evonnida
16. Evonnida
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Put me down for 3. PM sent to Dave.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

payment sent


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Paymet sent for 3.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Update as of 6/13/2011 - 2PM

1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight
15. Evonnida
16. Evonnida
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

$260 already?? Nicely done!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> $260 already?? Nicely done!


Gotta get to $600 though!! Course it hasn't even been 24 hours yet!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

put me down for 1 please, sending PM now. Thanks for doing this guys!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I've paid for my 2


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> put me down for 1 please, sending PM now. Thanks for doing this guys!





Evonnida said:


> I've paid for my 2


Got you both - will probably update a little later but I got both of you guys! Thanks,


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm in for atleast a couple. I sent a pm to Dave for his p****l info.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> I'm in for atleast a couple. I sent a pm to Dave for his p****l info.


Great - I'll add you for 2?? or do you want me to wait for confirmation from Dave??


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

In for 2, headed to Amazon now.

Edit: Correction, waiting for PM for pay pal.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm in for at least one - awaiting word back from Dave. 

I love this kinda stuff! Cigar smokers are an awesome bunch of misfits, and I'm glad to fit in.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Payment sent... :usa:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm in for at least one - awaiting word back from Dave.
> 
> I love this kinda stuff! Cigar smokers are an awesome bunch of misfits, and *I'm glad to fit in*.


who ever told you that???:first:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> who ever told you that???:first:


_<bitch>_


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> who ever told you that???:first:


No wait, actually Abe (fivespdcat) did.

So there! 
:ss


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

in for a couple pm sent for PP info


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

will update later this evening after I hear from Dave (owaindav)


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

i see i got added for 3 spots instead of 2, no big deal i was planning on putting some more money in anyways. ill send another $10 tonight


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

mike91LX said:


> i see i got added for 3 spots instead of 2, no big deal i was planning on putting some more money in anyways. ill send another $10 tonight


Mike - I can correct that ASAP - your call> Sorry bro / my bad!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

really its no problem, i was planning on throwing more $ in anyways. will send the $ through pp in a couple hours. thanks


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry I wasn't available this afternoon. Just got home from 12 hours at work. It was crazy today. I've sent Shawn my addy's too so feel free to pm either of us.

Also.......VERY IMPORTANT

Please put your user name in the note for me so I'm absolutely sure who sent what. I'm saving all the emails in a seperate folder to keep track of them all!

Thanks!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Sorry I wasn't available this afternoon. Just got home from 12 hours at work. It was crazy today. I've sent Shawn my addy's too so feel free to pm either of us.
> 
> Also.......VERY IMPORTANT
> 
> ...


Yes - please feel free to PM me for payment info to take some of the load off Dave!!!


----------



## theant (Jul 5, 2009)

I would like to contribute but do not have enough posts on here. Can someone pm me the ****** address. or is that out of line with my low post count?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

theant said:


> I would like to contribute but do not have enough posts on here. Can someone pm me the ****** address. or is that out of line with my low post count?


sending PM shortly


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Update as of 6/13/2011 - 8:45PM

1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pending
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight pd
15. Evonnida pd
16. Evonnida pd
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28. usrower321
29. foster0724
30. foster0724
31. david_ESM pd
32. david_ESM pd
33. ProbateGeek
34. ds baruuuuu
35. ds baruuuuu
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

Again - if anyone see's any errors or omissions please PM me and I will fix it - thanks!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Put me in for 3. I can send Amazon, just PM me the addy


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Payment sent


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Put me in for 3. I can send Amazon, just PM me the addy


sending PM


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Update as of 6/13/2011 - 8:45PM

1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pending
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight pd
15. Evonnida pd
16. Evonnida pd
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28. usrower321
29. foster0724
30. foster0724
31. david_ESM pd
32. david_ESM pd
33. ProbateGeek
34. ds baruuuuu
35. ds baruuuuu
36. socalocmatt
37. socalocmatt
38. socalocmatt
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60!

Again - if anyone see's any errors or omissions please PM me and I will fix it - thanks!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

payment sent. thanks again for setting this up


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

If this is still open when I get paid on Thursday I'll go in for 2 spots.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> If this is still open when I get paid on Thursday I'll go in for 2 spots.


Sounds good Kevin - it's moving fast so keep an eye on the thread!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow this is fast moving. Only 22 more spots left!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Put me down for two spots. Come on guys Dave goes above and beyond to do this for the troops. Its unbelievable that OUR troops give up all they have for our freedom and we cant shell out 10 bucks for a spot. Dont look at the prize look at what the end result of what is being done with the funds.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Joe, if I could bump you, I would!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Joe, if I could bump you, I would!


Got you covered!

I got Dave's pp address and will submit payment tomorrow


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Update as of 6/14/2011 - 9:15AM

1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight pd
15. Evonnida pd
16. Evonnida pd
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28. usrower321
29. foster0724 pd
30. foster0724 pd
31. david_ESM pd
32. david_ESM pd
33. ProbateGeek pd
34. ds baruuuuu
35. ds baruuuuu
36. socalocmatt pd
37. socalocmatt pd
38. socalocmatt pd
39. RGraphics
40. RGraphics
41. angryeaglesfan
42. angryeaglesfan
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60!

Also have a BOTL who wished to remain anonymous & not be posted for a prize but is supporting behind the scenes!! Puff BOTL are the BEST!!

Again - if anyone see's any errors or omissions please PM me and I will fix it - thanks!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

18 more. Might not last further than tomorrow.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> 18 more. Might not last further than tomorrow.


As Larry the Cable Guy says: "Let's git er done!" :croc:


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

PP money sent for 1 spot. Thanks!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Put me down for 2 spots Shawn, I just initiated payment via Amazon.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ko4000 said:


> Put me down for 2 spots Shawn, I just initiated payment via Amazon.


Gotcha Kash - will probably wait to hear from Dave tonight and then update thread but I have you down for 2 spots.


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

PP sent for my 2 spots


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ds baruuuuu said:


> PP sent for my 2 spots


Excellent - I'll be updating thread later tonight.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Update as of 6/14/2011 - 4:15PM

1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight pd
15. Evonnida pd
16. Evonnida pd
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28. usrower321
29. foster0724 pd
30. foster0724 pd
31. david_ESM pd
32. david_ESM pd
33. ProbateGeek pd
34. ds baruuuuu
35. ds baruuuuu
36. socalocmatt pd
37. socalocmatt pd
38. socalocmatt pd
39. RGraphics
40. RGraphics
41. angryeaglesfan
42. angryeaglesfan
43. ko4000
44. ko4000
45. RockDevil
46. RockDevil
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60!

Also have a BOTL who wished to remain anonymous & not be posted for a prize but is supporting behind the scenes!! Puff BOTL are the BEST!!

Again - if anyone see's any errors or omissions please PM me and I will fix it - thanks!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Payment sent for 2 spots.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

in for 2!

already sent paypoo.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Update as of 6/14/2011 - 6:00PM

1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight pd
15. Evonnida pd
16. Evonnida pd
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28. usrower321
29. foster0724 pd
30. foster0724 pd
31. david_ESM pd
32. david_ESM pd
33. ProbateGeek pd
34. ds baruuuuu
35. ds baruuuuu
36. socalocmatt pd
37. socalocmatt pd
38. socalocmatt pd
39. RGraphics
40. RGraphics
41. angryeaglesfan
42. angryeaglesfan
43. ko4000
44. ko4000
45. RockDevil
46. RockDevil
47. Reino
48. Reino
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60!

Also have a BOTL who wished to remain anonymous & not be posted for a prize but is supporting behind the scenes!! Puff BOTL are the BEST!!

Again - if anyone see's any errors or omissions please PM me and I will fix it - thanks!

For those of you who posted that you sent Dave money as soon as Dave confirms receipt I will post pd by your name (but I do need to wait for Dave's confirmation). Thanks for understanding.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Guy's getting there


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You know what... Put me down for another 2. Won't kill me.

Edit: Payment sent


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> You know what... Put me down for another 2. Won't kill me.


Gotcha Bro - thanks!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

way to go guys lets fill this list up :bump:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*
Hi Guy's
I just got a call from Dave he is not near a computer anyway he got a call from paypoop. he said to tell you all no more paypoop. someone ratted him out or mentioned raffle, cigars or something and they are doing the same as they did to me!!!

So please Dave say's he can not take anymore paypoop period. sorry it's probably the same rat that screwed me, F*cker but don't let it get you down just use Amazon or send it to someone who has Amazon and have them send it to Dave.. All said Great Job Guy's don't let the PP Nazis win just go around them!!

Thanks and Dave say's Thanks

I warned you guy's at the start, they are not messing around!

Dave*


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Based on Dave's (Smelvis) post when we get to 60 entries I'll close this up - BUT - *We will give everyone who entered time to work out payment arrangements*, so please don't worry about that. The only thing it will do is delay getting the prizes out but like Dave said - let's find a way to work around this. Thanks everyone - don't let a glitch with ******* keep us from helping Dave and our Troops!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

smelvis said:


> *
> Hi Guy's
> I just got a call from Dave he is not near a computer anyway he got a call from paypoop. he said to tell you all no more paypoop. someone ratted him out or mentioned raffle, cigars or something and they are doing the same as they did to me!!!
> 
> ...


Paypoo does read the comment boxes, or at least do have a system to detect keywords. I screwed this up with a "trade" from another forum.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hinson said:


> Paypoo does read the comment boxes, or at least do have a system to detect keywords. I screwed this up with a "trade" from another forum.


Yeah - lesson learned. I should have placed something about that in the very first post.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Yeah just the word cigar sets them off.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Crap. Okay. Will be waiting for further info on if payments cleared or if they will have to be resent.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hinson said:


> Yeah just the word cigar sets them off.


This. You have to make SURE never to use words like "raffle", "lottery", or "cigar", "smoke", etc. All of them flag you and tag you. That's why guys you buy cigars from often tell you to make sure not to mention cigars at all in the payment. It'll foul up their account.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Update as of 6/14/2011 - 7:25PM
> 
> 1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
> 2. mike91LX pd
> ...


*OK guys - just 10 more entries to go! We'll give everyone a chance to work out the payment in lieu of the recent ****** development so don't let that stop you from entering! And I doubt that Dave will be giving me any confirmations tonight but I will keep everyone updated via posts in this thread!*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

It is a WAFFLE, damn it!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

What if some people want to do Postal Money Orders or those prepaid Visa cards. Can they do that? What does PP care what we do with our cash its not like we are doing something illegal.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

RGraphics said:


> What if some people want to do Postal Money Orders or those prepaid Visa cards. Can they do that? What does PP care what we do with our cash its not like we are doing something illegal.


That's fine if you're in the US, I'm at a loss now as I can't get Amazon in Canada, and MO cost like $5... Dang Nabit


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I might be able to work something out with you Craig. Sending PM.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I would suggest those with only PP hook up with someone with both PP and Amazon and send to them in PP and have them send to dave with Amazon. Don't let them beat ya you guy's are doing to much good to let the pricks win


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> That's fine if you're in the US, I'm at a loss now as I can't get Amazon in Canada, and MO cost like $5... Dang Nabit


I think I'm good this time, unless Dave tells me otherwise payment has already gone through.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> I think I'm good this time, unless Dave tells me otherwise payment has already gone through.


Craig - you are confirmed paid already


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Craig - you are confirmed paid already


Thanks for confirming Shawn


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

nevermind saw the update after my post .. thanks


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Originally Posted by Oldmso54 
Update as of 6/14/2011 - 9:10PM

1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight pd
15. Evonnida pd
16. Evonnida pd
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28. usrower321 pd
29. foster0724 pd
30. foster0724 pd
31. david_ESM pd
32. david_ESM pd
33. ProbateGeek pd
34. ds baruuuuu pd
35. ds baruuuuu pd
36. socalocmatt pd
37. socalocmatt pd
38. socalocmatt pd
39. RGraphics pd
40. RGraphics pd
41. angryeaglesfan
42. angryeaglesfan
43. ko4000 pd
44. ko4000 pd
45. RockDevil pd
46. RockDevil pd
47. Reino pd
48. Reino pd
49. David_ESM pd
50. David_ESM pd
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60!

Also have a BOTL who wished to remain anonymous & not be posted for a prize but is supporting behind the scenes!! Puff BOTL are the BEST!!

Again - if anyone see's any errors or omissions please PM me and I will fix it - thanks!

_*Some Great news all - several more payments accepted and posted so not as bad as first thought.*_

*Also - I just opened a **** account and I'm willing to take checks so I've made that offer to Dave. Once he replies we may open those options up to you guys. Don't send me anything until I hear from Dave, though.*


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> *Hi Guy's*
> *I just got a call from Dave he is not near a computer anyway he got a call from paypoop. he said to tell you all no more paypoop. someone ratted him out or mentioned raffle, cigars or something and they are doing the same as they did to me!!!*
> 
> *So please Dave say's he can not take anymore paypoop period. sorry it's probably the same rat that screwed me, F*cker but don't let it get you down just use Amazon or send it to someone who has Amazon and have them send it to Dave.. All said Great Job Guy's don't let the PP Nazis win just go around them!!*
> ...


OK, They didn't freeze my account yet. The email was a warning once I read it thoroughly. But I think we need to end with paypoop payments. I think we're so close to the 60 that we'll be fine. I just withdrew $285 and it will be in my bank account in 3-4 days like they said. The only one that hasn't gotten here was rvan's. So I think I'll be able to pull all the money out.



RGraphics said:


> What if some people want to do Postal Money Orders or those prepaid Visa cards. Can they do that? What does PP care what we do with our cash its not like we are doing something illegal.


Because they are a retailer and some kind of pass through company they are regulated under banking laws and this is considered gambling. Since it's US wide, it's considered interstate gambling. So they don't want to get hit for that. Once the government passes more regulations that force them to separate their retail from pass through, they won't have to worry about it. But I suspect it's more because they don't get any money for it.



smelvis said:


> I would suggest those with only PP hook up with someone with both PP and Amazon and send to them in PP and have them send to dave with Amazon. Don't let them beat ya you guy's are doing to much good to let the pricks win


I think that's a great idea. I also just read Shawn's offer and I'm fine with that too.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - so everyone use Amazon from here on out and if that's a problem for you then PM me and we'll work something out. I really want to hit *60!*


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Let's keep this going guys. Hopefully my payment will go through Dave. If not let me know and I will figure something out.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

I just opened a ****** account just for this raffle,looks like ****** sucks..
Will open a amazon account tomorrow morning,and if successful will be back here to try it out


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

put me in for two more


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG and keep it going guy's, another strike against PP.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

rvan84 said:


> Let's keep this going guys. Hopefully my payment will go through Dave. If not let me know and I will figure something out.


Richard - I'm pretty sure your good & that Dave got your $$ in time.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

avitti said:


> put me in for two more


Gotcha - will add you for 2 more spots


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Update as of 6/15/2011 - 10:55AM
*
1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight pd
15. Evonnida pd
16. Evonnida pd
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28. usrower321 pd
29. foster0724 pd
30. foster0724 pd
31. david_ESM pd
32. david_ESM pd
33. ProbateGeek pd
34. ds baruuuuu pd
35. ds baruuuuu pd
36. socalocmatt pd
37. socalocmatt pd
38. socalocmatt pd
39. RGraphics pd
40. RGraphics pd
41. angryeaglesfan pending
42. angryeaglesfan pending
43. ko4000 pd
44. ko4000 pd
45. RockDevil pd
46. RockDevil pd
47. Reino pd
48. Reino pd
49. David_ESM pd
50. David_ESM pd
51. Avitti pending
52. Avitti pending
53. ejgarnut pending
54. ejgarnut pending
55. ejgarnut pending
56. ejgarnut pending
57. ejgarnut pending
58.
59.
60!

Also have a BOTL who wished to remain anonymous & not be posted for a prize but is supporting behind the scenes!! And another who donate and extra $5 over and above his ticket purchase. Puff BOTL are the BEST!!

Again - if anyone see's any errors or omissions please PM me and I will fix it - thanks!

*ONLY SEND VIA AMAZON TO DAVE! IF THAT'S PROBLEMATIC FOR ANYONE PM ME & WE'LL WORK OUT AN ALTERNATE ARRANGEMENT!*

WE ARE ALMOST THERE GUYS! THIS WILL PROBABLY CLOSE UP TODAY!


----------



## theant (Jul 5, 2009)

Just sent my funds via ****** for one entry. Once again thanks for taking the time out to do this for the troops.
Anthony


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

theant said:


> Just sent my funds via ****** for one entry. Once again thanks for taking the time out to do this for the troops.
> Anthony


I certainly hope that it went to Amazon....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

theant said:


> Just sent my funds via ****** for one entry. Once again thanks for taking the time out to do this for the troops.
> Anthony


Great - got you down for one spot!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I certainly hope that it went to Amazon....


PM ing him now


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Woo hoo. Just two more!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Update as of 6/15/2011 - 12:30PM*

1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight pd
15. Evonnida pd
16. Evonnida pd
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28. usrower321 pd
29. foster0724 pd
30. foster0724 pd
31. david_ESM pd
32. david_ESM pd
33. ProbateGeek pd
34. ds baruuuuu pd
35. ds baruuuuu pd
36. socalocmatt pd
37. socalocmatt pd
38. socalocmatt pd
39. RGraphics pd + an extra $5
40. RGraphics pd
41. angryeaglesfan pending
42. angryeaglesfan pending
43. ko4000 pd
44. ko4000 pd
45. RockDevil pd
46. RockDevil pd
47. Reino pd
48. Reino pd
49. David_ESM pd
50. David_ESM pd
51. Avitti pending
52. Avitti pending
53. ejgarnut pending
54. ejgarnut pending
55. ejgarnut pending
56. ejgarnut pending
57. ejgarnut pending
58. theant pending
59.
60!

Also have a BOTL who wished to remain anonymous & not be posted for a prize but is supporting behind the scenes!! Puff BOTL are the BEST!!

Again - if anyone see's any errors or omissions please PM me and I will fix it - thanks!

*ONLY SEND VIA AMAZON TO DAVE! IF THAT'S PROBLEMATIC FOR ANYONE PM ME & WE'LL WORK OUT AN ALTERNATE ARRANGEMENT!*

WE ARE ALMOST THERE GUYS! THIS WILL PROBABLY CLOSE UP TODAY!


----------



## theant (Jul 5, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> PM ing him now


I cannot PM you back I sent it to the other one. How bad did I screw up?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

theant said:


> I cannot PM you back I sent it to the other one. How bad did I screw up?


Can you post a visitor message to me??


----------



## theant (Jul 5, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Can you post a visitor message to me??


I just resent via amazon for one.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

theant said:


> I just resent via amazon for one.


What about the other one? Can you email me if I give you my email address?


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll take the last 2 spots - can'T poopal until after 6:00pm - but i'm good


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

FWTX said:


> I'll take the last 2 spots - can'T poopal until after 6:00pm - but i'm good


*Please use AMAZON...do not use ******!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

$600 in 6 days.

:high5:


----------



## theant (Jul 5, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> What about the other one? Can you email me if I give you my email address?


PM me your email and we will get the other mess, the account that should not be named taken care of.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> *Please use AMAZON...do not use ******!!!!!!!!!!*​


We're great cigar guys but apparently not such good readers - LOL?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So are all the spots taken now??


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> So are all the spots taken now??


We are actually just* over* 60. Consulting with some senior members about closing it up per rules on page 1. (Feel free to weigh in via PM)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

theant said:


> PM me your email and we will get the other mess, the account that should not be named taken care of.


PM sent


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> *Please use AMAZON...do not use ******!!!!!!!!!!*​





Oldmso54 said:


> We're great cigar guys but apparently not such good readers - LOL?


Actually, I read the entire thread yesterday before I left work - I did nor re-read it this a.m. so I didn't know about the ****** BS, and I remember the last time someone used unfortunate wording and they jumped on Dave.
So if I don't have an A***** acct am I supposed to establish one??? I mean it's no problem&#8230; 

edit - i don't think anyone is going to pitch a hissy if it goes to 61 or 62 participants...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Actually, I read the entire thread yesterday before I left work - I did nor re-read it this a.m. so I didn't know about the ****** BS, and I remember the last time someone used unfortunate wording and they jumped on Dave.
> So if I don't have an A***** acct am I supposed to establish one??? I mean it's no problem&#8230;


THat is the preferred method, so if you wouldn't mind. Thanks!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> THat is the preferred method, so if you wouldn't mind. Thanks!


Or you can PM me and work out an arrangement


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> I'll take the last 2 spots - can'T poopal until after 6:00pm - but i'm good


gotcha for 2 spots Ken - didn't take you long to get a new avatar up I see!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Update as of 6/15/2011 - 4:00PM*

1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight pd
15. Evonnida pd
16. Evonnida pd
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28. usrower321 pd
29. foster0724 pd
30. foster0724 pd
31. david_ESM pd
32. david_ESM pd
33. ProbateGeek pd
34. ds baruuuuu pd
35. ds baruuuuu pd
36. socalocmatt pd
37. socalocmatt pd
38. socalocmatt pd
39. RGraphics pd + an extra $5
40. RGraphics pd
41. angryeaglesfan pd
42. angryeaglesfan pd
43. ko4000 pd
44. ko4000 pd
45. RockDevil pd
46. RockDevil pd
47. Reino pd
48. Reino pd
49. David_ESM pd
50. David_ESM pd
51. Avitti pd
52. Avitti pd
53. ejgarnut pending
54. ejgarnut pending
55. ejgarnut pending
56. ejgarnut pending
57. ejgarnut pending
58. theant pending
59. rob51461 pending
60! rob51461 pending
61. FWTX pending
62. FWTX pending

Also have a BOTL who wished to remain anonymous & not be posted for a prize but has donated $30.

Again - if anyone see's any errors or omissions please PM me and I will fix it - thanks!

*ONLY SEND VIA AMAZON TO DAVE! IF THAT'S PROBLEMATIC FOR ANYONE PM ME & WE'LL WORK OUT AN ALTERNATE ARRANGEMENT!*

*THIS WILL CLOSE UP TODAY (but is still open)! FURTHER POST COMING.*


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - as per rules listed below (and can be found on first page of thread) *this will close at midnight tonight, Wednesday, June 15, 2011.* Anything with a time stamp of 12:01AM (PUFF time - GMT) or later won't be eligible. See rule 3a. below:

3a. I say approximately 60 because if we receives multiple entries on the same day that surpass 60, I reserve the right to accept those entries that all came in on the same day (determined by time stamp of post) which may bump the number up slightly to say 62 - 67ish+??

4. I will post when raffle is closed as soon as humanly possible. (See opening statement, #4. is hereby accomplished)

5. Dave will do the drawing of the winning number using his random number generator. I will then post winner's name and Dave will ship sampler to the winner *(only 1 winner)*.
There will actually be additional winners. 
The 1st # Dave pulls will receive the Studio Tobac sampler. 
The 2nd # will receive a prize donated by Kipp (primetime76)
I'm still working on a prize donated by Charlie (thegoldenmackid)
And I will be donating a Maria Mancini Magic Mountain Sampler box.
So we should end up with at least 4 / maybe 5 prizes.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - as per rules listed below (and can be found on first page of thread) *this will close at midnight tonight, Wednesday, June 15, 2011.* Anything with a time stamp of 12:01AM (PUFF time - GMT) or later won't be eligible. See rule 3a. below:
> 
> 3a. I say approximately 60 because if we receives multiple entries on the same day that surpass 60, I reserve the right to accept those entries that all came in on the same day (determined by time stamp of post) which may bump the number up slightly to say 62 - 67ish+??
> 
> ...


Just let me know who to ship to and I will hit them!

We are looking at a FFOX Petit Lancero, a LP9 or T52, a Tatuaje Cojonu 2003, a Fuente Anejo 55, a CAO Criollo, a Man O War Puro Authentico, a Fuente Don Carlos, a Fuente Work of Art Maduro, and anything else that i decide to chuck in there! but those sticks are guaranteed...so lets get those ticket numbers up!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Just let me know who to ship to and I will hit them!
> 
> We are looking at a FFOX Petit Lancero, a LP9 or T52, a Tatuaje Cojonu 2003, a Fuente Anejo 55, a CAO Criollo, a Man O War Puro Authentico, a Fuente Don Carlos, a Fuente Work of Art Maduro, and anything else that i decide to chuck in there! but those sticks are guaranteed...so lets get those ticket numbers up!


Holy Chit Kipp - I want to ENTER for that prize. That's way more than enough bro - don't spoil them all now!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Holy Chit Kipp - I want to ENTER for that prize. That's way more than enough bro - don't spoil them all now!


Maybe Kipp could split that proposed prize up into two - ya know, spread that love around...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Maybe Kipp could split that proposed prize up into two - ya know, spread that love around...


ONLY if you win bro! LOL


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Agreed. If Terry wins, he wants half of it sent to me.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

shuckins said:


> great idea shawn!
> let me see what i have laying around that i can donate as a prize...


look's like i was left off the prize list.
oh well,it was probably just a bunch of dog rockets anyway...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Agreed. If Terry wins, he wants half of it sent to me.


Hell, with sticks that nice I'd be happy with 1/4. But then again, I'm an "includer".


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn it Shawn! How could you forget RON?!?! LMAO

Here I am cleaning out a good supply of sticks that I don't see every day for the good of the troops and you forget the guy who can make my donation look like TRUE Dog Rockets?!?! RON, you are IN!!!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

shuckins said:


> look's like i was left off the prize list.
> oh well,it was probably just a bunch of dog rockets anyway...


Oh SHIT! I am truly mortified! WTF have I done - WTF was I thinking = NOT!

*Ron, will you forgive me and allow me to rectify my mistake and add you to the list of prize donors???*

1500 freakin posts and I'm a MORON!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Agreed. If Terry wins, he wants half of it sent to me.


If I win, you and Terry will both be getting a little bomb!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh SHIT! I am truly mortified! WTF have I done - WTF was I thinking = NOT!
> 
> *Ron, will you forgive me and allow me to rectify my mistake and add you to the list of prize donors???*
> 
> 1500 freakin posts and I'm a MORON!


Anyone taking Ron for granted, well... better reinforce the mailbox, I'm just sayin'...

Easy on yourself, Shawn ol' boy - even you are human. When you're not being ZK.

:ss


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Easy on yourself, Shawn ol' boy - even you are human. Sometimes.


What is he the rest of the time? :shocked:

Oh I remember...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Anyone taking Ron for granted, well... better reinforce the mailbox, I'm just sayin'...
> 
> Easy on yourself, Shawn ol' boy - even you are human. Sometimes.


There are like 5 people on this forum that are beyond reproach and held in the highest regards by EVERYONE - and I have to be the one to disrespect one of them?!? I couldn't be more embarrased - I want to run away and hide.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> I want to run away and hide.










.







.







.








......................^Shawn^........

You can run, but you can't hide!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> There are like 5 people on this forum that are beyond reproach and held in the highest regards by EVERYONE - and I have to be the one to disrespect one of them?!? I couldn't be more embarrased - I want to run away and hide.


I'm sure you will be absolved. :cb

For your penance, however, I want you to send two of your finest sticks to every single brotha on this thread, as we have all been scandalized.

Go forth now, son, and err no more...

:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> What is he the rest of the time? :shocked:
> Oh I remember...


Fixed.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh SHIT! I am truly mortified! WTF have I done - WTF was I thinking = NOT!
> 
> *Ron, will you forgive me and allow me to rectify my mistake and add you to the list of prize donors???*
> 
> 1500 freakin posts and I'm a MORON!


Oh shit I only heard rumors of this happening it happens so seldom the stories of his revenge are what legends are made of. Most people only tell the story over camp fires with girls to get laid. I won't repeat what he did but if I was you I would go to church today and say confessional right now bro!

I feel so sorry for you, can I have your cigars are they spoken for yet?

:hungry:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

it's just the zk trying to keep zilla down,so a zk must pay!

9405 5036 9930 0131 1968 24


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Add a NIB Padron ashtray if Shawn allows my addition to the prize pool.

Great work everyone.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hah!!!! Nice! I been looking at ashtrays lately!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

This thread is nothing short of amazing - one for the record books!

(Dave - I sent you payment - I hope)


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

shuckins said:


> it's just the zk trying to keep zilla down,so a zk must pay!


Silly ZK...










:ss


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

cool pic terry!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Silly ZK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude... did we kidnap Zilla?!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dude... did we kidnap Zilla?!


Sssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

Ron is RIGHT THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!

:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

shuckins said:


> cool pic terry!!


All he needs is a little Tatuaje Petit and he's good to go!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Sssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> Ron is RIGHT THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :ss


What? WHERE?! :spy:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dude... did we kidnap Zilla?!


I thought you got the memo?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> What is he the rest of the time? :shocked:
> 
> Oh I remember...


I wish I could bump this! LMAO


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - as per rules listed below (and can be found on first page of thread) *this will close at midnight tonight, Wednesday, June 15, 2011.* Anything with a time stamp of 12:01AM (PUFF time - GMT) or later won't be eligible. See rule 3a. below:
> 
> 3a. I say approximately 60 because if we receives multiple entries on the same day that surpass 60, I reserve the right to accept those entries that all came in on the same day (determined by time stamp of post) which may bump the number up slightly to say 62 - 67ish+??
> 
> ...


I'd like to get in for one if there's still time - I just signed up for Amazon payments. Sorry I didn't catch this sooner!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

russ812 said:


> I'd like to get in for one if there's still time - I just signed up for Amazon payments. Sorry I didn't catch this sooner!


Going until 12:00 tonight! Sign up and good luck!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

You still have till midnight GMT Russ


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Job Guy's, I still have almost $900 left from Ron's raffle, so this will help to even Dave and I up. personally I would like to see him hit a couple hundred more but I am greedy where the troops are concerned. So Love ya guy's great Job Shawn.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Great Job Guy's, I still have almost $900 left from Ron's raffle, so this will help to even Dave and I up. personally I would like to see him hit a couple hundred more but I am greedy where the troops are concerned. So Love ya guy's great Job Shawn.


Anything to help you fellas and the troops!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Going until 12:00 tonight! Sign up and good luck!


Awesome, can someone PM me the PP or Amazon payment address for Dave?

(if I missed it in a post feel free to mock me.) :whip:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Anything to help you fellas and the troops!


Word!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> look's like i was left off the prize list.
> oh well,it was probably just a bunch of dog rockets anyway...


What you consider a dog rocket, being newbie, I'd probably like LOL LOL


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> What you consider a dog rocket, being newbie, I'd probably like LOL LOL


Dude, What he considers a dog rocket, we probably haven't _heard of_ yet.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Great Job Guy's, I still have almost $900 left from Ron's raffle, so this will help to even Dave and I up. personally I would like to see him hit a couple hundred more but I am greedy where the troops are concerned. So Love ya guy's great Job Shawn.


The limited amount of time for people to sign up may help the interest level for the next one and get a ton of people signing up, which means more money to help out the troops! Especially considering the amount and quality of prizes from all of the ridiculously generous BOTLs here. :bowdown: You guys are awesome!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> What you consider a dog rocket, being newbie, I'd probably like LOL LOL


Let me just say that I finally got around to smoking one of Ron's signature blend cigars. Holy Smokes Batman! I really really enjoyed it! So pray that he includes one!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Let me just say that I finally got around to smoking one of Ron's signature blend cigars. Holy Smokes Batman! I really really enjoyed it! So pray that he includes one!


I have some sitting in a Canada Post depot somewhere LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Update as of 6/15/2011 - 7:45PM

1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight pd
15. Evonnida pd
16. Evonnida pd
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28. usrower321 pd
29. foster0724 pd
30. foster0724 pd
31. david_ESM pd
32. david_ESM pd
33. ProbateGeek pd
34. ds baruuuuu pd
35. ds baruuuuu pd
36. socalocmatt pd
37. socalocmatt pd
38. socalocmatt pd
39. RGraphics pd + an extra $5
40. RGraphics pd
41. angryeaglesfan pd
42. angryeaglesfan pd
43. ko4000 pd
44. ko4000 pd
45. RockDevil pd
46. RockDevil pd
47. Reino pd
48. Reino pd
49. David_ESM pd
50. David_ESM pd
51. Avitti pd
52. Avitti pd
53. ejgarnut pending
54. ejgarnut pending
55. ejgarnut pending
56. ejgarnut pending
57. ejgarnut pending
58. theant pending
59. rob51461 pd
60! rob51461 pd
61. FWTX pd
62. FWTX pd
63. Russ812 pd

Also have a BOTL who wished to remain anonymous & not be posted for a prize but has donated $30.

Again - if anyone see's any errors or omissions please PM me and I will fix it - thanks!

ONLY SEND VIA AMAZON TO DAVE! IF THAT'S PROBLEMATIC FOR ANYONE PM ME & WE'LL WORK OUT AN ALTERNATE ARRANGEMENT!

*THIS WILL CLOSE UP TODAY **(but is still open)!*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone want these?



















As promised....the winner of the 2nd prize will receive: 
Fuente Anejo 55
Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
Fuente Don Carlos
LP T52 Robusto
FFOX Petit Lancero
Fuente WOAM
Man O War Puro Authentico
Illusione cg4
Camacho 10th Anny Robusto
Ambos Mundos Sumatra
CAO Criollo Mancha
2 Tatuaje Petites

We are talking a retail of around $115 +/- and one of you amazing BOTL is going to receive all of this for your generosity to our troops! Awaiting the winner and will have the sticks ready to ship as soon as I get my orders!

Thanks again, to everyone who took part in this "waffle".
-Kipp


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Anyone want these?
> 
> As promised....the winner of the 2nd prize will receive:
> Fuente Anejo 55
> ...


Awesome Kipp, you are a great BOTL... someone is going to have a blast with those sticks...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Anyone want these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be totally Honored to take those off your hands but with my luck it'll NEVER happen.....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*FINAL TALLY POSTED 6/16/2011 - 8:35AM
*
1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight pd
15. Evonnida pd
16. Evonnida pd
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28. usrower321 pd
29. foster0724 pd
30. foster0724 pd
31. david_ESM pd
32. david_ESM pd
33. ProbateGeek pd
34. ds baruuuuu pd
35. ds baruuuuu pd
36. socalocmatt pd
37. socalocmatt pd
38. socalocmatt pd
39. RGraphics pd + an extra $5
40. RGraphics pd
41. angryeaglesfan pd
42. angryeaglesfan pd
43. ko4000 pd
44. ko4000 pd
45. RockDevil pd
46. RockDevil pd
47. Reino pd
48. Reino pd
49. David_ESM pd
50. David_ESM pd
51. Avitti pd
52. Avitti pd
53. ejgarnut pending
54. ejgarnut pending
55. ejgarnut pending
56. ejgarnut pending
57. ejgarnut pending
58. theant pd
59. rob51461 pd
60! rob51461 pd
61. FWTX pd
62. FWTX pd
63. Russ812 pd

Also have a BOTL who wished to remain anonymous & not be posted for a prize but has donated $30.

Again - if anyone see's any errors or omissions please PM me and I will fix it - thanks!

*SO WE RAISED $685 BY MY COUNT. THIS IS A TOTAL WIN/WIN SITUATION REGARDLESS OF WHETHER YOU END UP WITH A PRIZE OR NOT. YOU'VE HELPED DAVE HELP OUR TROOPS. THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE PARTICIPATION AND DONATIONS.*

FURTHER INFO TO COME ON THE PRIZES


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

very nice kipp!
you have set the bar pretty high!
must dig deep now...zilla,put that frank down! no,wait. bring it here,i have an idea...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*PICKS & PRIZE SITUATION*

When Dave get's home from work tonight we'll confirm the last payments and just double check everything. Then if he's up to it he'll use his random number generator _(yes, he does have one!)_ to generate 6 numbers.

There are 6 prizes:

Original Studio Tobac Sampler
Kipp's prize
Ron's prize
Charlie's prize
My additional prize
Chris's prize

Because this will all take place later tonight I'm thinking it will be best if the prizes ship MONDAY, JUNE 20TH so that they don't sit in Post Offices over the weekend.

I would also ask that the prize winners post pics in this thread when they get their prizes _(and RG to the 4 extra prize givers, Kipp, Ron, Charlie & Chris)._

I will continue to update the thread when there is any new info.


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

That is an amazing amount to raise in a few days. Congrats shawn on a successful raffle. Good luck to everyone and I can't wait to see the destruction.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*ps - make sure your profiles are updated with your correct mailing address!*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> very nice kipp!
> you have set the bar pretty high!
> must dig deep now...zilla,put that frank down! no,wait. bring it here,i have an idea...


Great, Ron is sending premium hotdogs!

I don't like it when Ron gets "an idea"...he is going to go and make my contribution look mild, I just know it! LOL


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

rvan84 said:


> That is an amazing amount to raise in a few days. Congrats shawn on a successful raffle. Good luck to everyone and I can't wait to see the destruction.


Agreed - close to $700 in just a couple of days is pretty amazing! Thanks to all the prize donators, organizers, Shawn, Dave and Dave!

:madgrin:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> *SO WE RAISED $685 BY MY COUNT. THIS IS A TOTAL WIN/WIN SITUATION REGARDLESS OF WHETHER YOU END UP WITH A PRIZE OR NOT. YOU'VE HELPED DAVE HELP OUR TROOPS. THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE PARTICIPATION AND DONATIONS.*


QFT.

It's been a lot of fun to watch everyone come together like this. I, like most of you, didn't donate to win a prize (never seen a random number generator pick 1 anyway!). I put in because I think what the Daves do to provide the troops a little RnR is pretty awesome.

I also realized the other night just how much they do. It took me quite a while just to put a few bombs and trades together, pack 'em, put a note in, print shipping lables, etc. It dawned on me just how much these guys put into this project of theirs. This is no small thing they're doing. Mad props to the Daves! :high5:

And also, kudos to the prize givers - Shawn, Kipp, Charlie, and Chris. I'm not forgetting anyone, am I?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh no you didn't..... :jaw:



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> QFT.
> 
> It's been a lot of fun to watch everyone come together like this. I, like most of you, didn't donate to win a prize (never seen a random number generator pick 1 anyway!). I put in because I think what the Daves do to provide the troops a little RnR is pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> QFT.
> 
> It's been a lot of fun to watch everyone come together like this. I, like most of you, didn't donate to win a prize (never seen a random number generator pick 1 anyway!). I put in because I think what the Daves do to provide the troops a little RnR is pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


*"I also realized the other night just how much they do. It took me quite a while just to put a few bombs and trades together, pack 'em, put a note in, print shipping lables, etc. It dawned on me just how much these guys put into this project of theirs. This is no small thing they're doing. Mad props to the Daves! :high5:"*

I'm glad you mentioned that part because I got a little insight into their (Dave & Dave's) world and let me tell you it's non-stop!! It's like a second job and I, for one, had no idea just how much those 2 guys do virtually every day! So Kudo's to them.

"And also, kudos to the prize givers - Shawn, Kipp, Charlie, and Chris. I'm not forgetting anyone, am I? [/QUOTE]" And as for this little tidbit - YEAH - I GOT IT!!  :frusty:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

hehe.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It is just nice to see good people doing so much to help out. I'm honored just to be associated with you all.

Even Kipp and Shawn in this instance.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> It is just nice to see good people doing so much to help out. I'm honored just to be associated with you all.
> 
> *Even Kipp and Shawn in this instance*.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

That's pushing it a bit, don't you think? :ss

But me, too. I suggest someone run one of these every so often when cash is needed to continue the work for the troops. Despite how tight money is this days, we should all be able to come up with the occasional $10 spot for this cause. At least.

Thank you, thank you to the prize-providers, good luck to all the rest!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> That's pushing it a bit, don't you think? :ss
> ...


Thank god ProstateGeek chimed in...wouldn't want ButtDryer getting too attached to us ZKers! And Terry, this is something that will happen from time to time...Ron and Smelvis put one on semi-recently that was also a huge success and they are doing their big one soon as well. Just be warned...you could win prizes, there is a hell of a chance you WILL be bombed (if you buy a ticket for their "waffle"). Ron tends to get a little crazy during theirs....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Ron tends to get a little crazy during theirs....


You say that like he's not _always _crazy...


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You say that like he's not _always _crazy...


Be very careful using the word crazy and Ron in the same sentence...... it's been said that bad things happen to people who do :boom::rip:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I don't think it is Ron that is crazy. I think Zilla just puts him up to it. Zilla is the bad influence.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

And now Zilla has Dr Bomb to add fuel to the fire!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That is exactly what I am talking about... Ron just got mixed up in the wrong crowd.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Such a shame when that happens.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David, Derek:

You gentlemen best leave well enough alone. You cannot lay blame on Zilla himself - he was created the way he is, and there's not much Ron or anyone else can do about it. 

You might note from my study below that Zilla is fitted with an inordinately small brain, though one showing determinable over-development of the parietal lobe. This leads to Zilla's predictable associated movements, orientation, friend/foe recognition, perception of stimuli, and reaction to negative commentary by puff noobs, especially, and a related acute perception of bombs or bombing materials anywhere near his vicinity.




As a friend, as a brother, as a fellow WSBS associate, I beg you both: BE VERY CAREFUL!!

:ss


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

So.... its society's fault. I should have known.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*FINAL TALLY POSTED *
*ALL MONEY CLEARED & ACCOUNTED FOR - 6/16/2011 - 2:00PM*

1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
2. mike91LX pd
3. mike91LX pd
4. mike91LX pd
5. kapathy pd
6. kapathy pd
7. kapathy pd
8. avitti pd
9. avitti pd
10. avitti pd
11. rvan84 pd
12. rvan84 pd
13. rvan84 pd (NOTE: rvan84 donated an additional $20 on top of the tickets purchased)
14. WyldKnight pd
15. Evonnida pd
16. Evonnida pd
17. Hannibal pd
18. Hannibal pd
19. Hannibal pd
20. Hannibal pd
21. primetime76 pd
22. primetime76 pd
23. firedawg pd
24. firedawg pd
25. Hinson pd
26. Hinson pd
27. Hinson pd
28. usrower321 pd
29. foster0724 pd
30. foster0724 pd
31. david_ESM pd
32. david_ESM pd
33. ProbateGeek pd
34. ds baruuuuu pd
35. ds baruuuuu pd
36. socalocmatt pd
37. socalocmatt pd
38. socalocmatt pd
39. RGraphics pd + an extra $5
40. RGraphics pd
41. angryeaglesfan pd
42. angryeaglesfan pd
43. ko4000 pd
44. ko4000 pd
45. RockDevil pd
46. RockDevil pd
47. Reino pd
48. Reino pd
49. David_ESM pd
50. David_ESM pd
51. Avitti pd
52. Avitti pd
53. ejgarnut pd
54. ejgarnut pd
55. ejgarnut pd
56. ejgarnut pd
57. ejgarnut pd
58. theant pd
59. rob51461 pd
60! rob51461 pd
61. FWTX pd
62. FWTX pd
63. Russ812 pd

Also have a BOTL who wished to remain anonymous & not be posted for a prize but has donated $30.

*SO WE RAISED $685 TO HELP DAVE HELP OUR TROOPS! CONGRATS & THANKS!*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope that I win my donation, those are some mighty fine cigars!! :llama:



Oldmso54 said:


> *FINAL TALLY POSTED *
> *ALL MONEY CLEARED & ACCOUNTED FOR - 6/16/2011 - 2:00PM*
> 
> 1. Aninjaforallseasons pd
> ...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL Kipp. If you win your own donation then I'll send ya a lil care package. I think I have some left over sticks somewhere in the back of the sock drawer. Might be a lil dry but I'll toss in a car freshener to give them a little taste.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I hope that I win my donation, those are some mighty fine cigars!! :llama:


Plus you'll save on shipping LOL LOL ainkiller:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I hope that I win my donation, those are some mighty fine cigars!! :llama:


Somebody give this gal some RG for this comment! I'm tapped...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

done


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> LOL Kipp. If you win your own donation then I'll send ya a lil care package. I think I have some left over sticks somewhere in the back of the sock drawer. Might be a lil dry but I'll toss in a car freshener to give them a little taste.


Can it be a vanilla (the yellow tree) one? I can't imagine that pine would taste all that great.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

What if its a faded green one that is now yellow from age and I sprinkle some vanilla extract on it?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

angryeaglesfan said:


> Be very careful using the word crazy and Ron in the same sentence...... it's been said that bad things happen to people who do :boom::rip:


Ron is not CRAZY.... He's completely off his rocker INSANE. There isn't a single BOTL on this forum that can say they haven't been affect by Ron in one capacity or another. He bombs every single Newbie that says so much as a peep here, expecting nothing in return. His weekly buys are twice the size of most BOTL complete stashes. And would give you the shirt off his back if you needed it.

Oh and I forgot he has his own Cigar......

He makes the craziest BOTL look sane....

And worst of all he's a great person too. Ron keep up the great work, you're an asset to all of us here on PUFF.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> What if its a faded green one that is now yellow from age and I sprinkle some vanilla extract on it?


works for me!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

you guy's are just lucky that zilla's relaxing right now...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> you guy's are just lucky that zilla's relaxing right now...


Old Lady Wainwright must have given Zilla a big tip for him to be able to buy cigars AND a pool! But I will draw my fellow BOTL attention that there is no Dr. Bomb in this picture....hmmmmm.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LMAO. To be a fly on the wall and watching the arrangement for all of the awesome Zilla pics floating around. I think you can make ur own calendar by now.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*PM from Dave (owaindav)*

So, using the following website these are the numbers that were selected. http://www.mathgoodies.com/calculato...no_custom.html

1. 22
2. 11
3. 32
4. 39
5. 27
6. 61
7. extra from Dave peronally
__________________
Smelvis' Troop Support! And Owaindav's Troop Support! 

So that's:
1. *primetime76* = *Studio Tobac Sampler*
2. *rvan84* = *Kipp's prize*
3*. david_ESM* = *Ron's prize*
4. *RGraphics* = *Charlie's prize*
5. *Hinson* = *Shawn's 2nd prize*
6. *FWTX* = *Chris's prize*
7. *ejgarnut* = *Dave's prize extra*


*Gentlemen* - congratulations!
*Prize Givers *- please ship by Monday & thank you guys very much!
*Dave* - kudos to you for what you and the other Dave do for our troops. I got just a tiny taste of just how much it is&#8230; Thank you both so much!
*All of the Entrants* - you are the kind of people that make this forum such a great place. Thank you for your contributions to Dave and the Troops!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

RG added for the photo.

Spectacular.

Edit: Oh snap... And low and behold, Ron is my guy... eep:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

What Ron SHOULD do is have a *certain *Puff member print up some Zilla tee shirts 'You've been bombed by Zilla" or something to that effect...because I have it on good authority that this individual does good work, has all the equipment and is willing to accept Cigars as payment!! LMAO


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> *PM from Dave (owaindav)*
> 
> So, using the following website these are the numbers that were selected. http://www.mathgoodies.com/calculato...no_custom.html
> 
> ...


Congrats to everyone, job well done and great cause.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> RG added for the photo.
> 
> Spectacular.
> 
> Edit: Oh snap... And low and behold, Ron is my guy... eep:


Congrats mate!!!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Great job everyone, congrats to the winners!

FWTX, PM inbound!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats Richard (rvan)...I am shipping today with a humipak so you should see it by Monday (maybe even Saturday)! Enjoy these and thank you for participating!

9405 5036 9930 0134 4117 19


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Good game, all.

David, you lucky mofo, just one number off... :ss


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

If any of the prize givers need help with who their recipient is or mailing info please PM me.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

And it appears that Zilla really is something with "the chicks"...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats guys! Enjoy!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Right on. That was good fun. Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Great contest for a great cause. Now with that said, Wooooohoooo I won!!!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

ckay said:


> Great job everyone, congrats to the winners!
> 
> FWTX, PM inbound!


SWEEEET!!! i've never won a Puff contest before - thank you very much for your donation to the troop cause.
And - once again - *big shout out to Shawn* - you pulled it off brilliantly - and thanks to the Daves for all the time they invest in getting some relaxation time to the guys and gals that serve and protect.

And to quote David_ESM - "I'm honored just to be associated with you all."


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Phew! I won as well...gotta get the stash back up! LOL Oddly enough I do really enjoy a lot of the Studio Tobac stuff, Nub Habano and Cain are awesome! Thanks for all that participated!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

congrats to the real winners (the troops who will now get some nice sticks in the mail)the rest of you bums enjoy your consolation prizes :blah: (lol just being a wise ass)


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

congrats to all the winners!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners, and big thanks to everyone that provided prizes!

Great raffle all around, and for a great cause!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

congrats to the winners and thanks again to everyone who organized this and provided prizes


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Woo hoo! Thanks to everyone involved in this raffle, guys/gals like this are what make this site so special. Congrats to all the winners. There was no way that Paypoop was going to stop this from happening.

(FVCK [email protected]@L)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

RGraphics said:


> Woo hoo! Thanks to everyone involved in this raffle, guys/gals like this are what make this site so special. Congrats to all the winners. There was no way that Paypoop was going to stop this from happening.
> 
> (FVCK [email protected]@L)


I think Charlie's prize is going to blow you into the next century - be sure to post that one up after you have recovered!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's WTG


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners and great job on raising some money to help the troops!


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats to everybody for raising this much. It always incredible to have people come together like this. Thanks to everyone involved. Thanks Kipp for the awesome prize. I can't wait to enjoy them.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey guys, you are all awesome! I wanted to thank you all for the wonderful support. 

Thanks to all the extra prize providers as well!

I especially want to thank Shawn (oldmso54)! This was completely his idea. He came to Dave and I and said, "Hey, I want to raffle off this sampler I have and have all the money go to supporting the troops."

So, Shawn, from me, Dave, Ron and the troops, THANKS! I'd give you RG but I can't give you more for a while. (btw, that was a big thanks!)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I tried to hit Shawn again and couldn't either, I will keep trying though. Cool Guy's


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

shuckins said:


> you guy's are just lucky that zilla's relaxing right now...


Haha that is priceless. Thanks for adding some humor to the day Ron.

Thanks for the waffle Shawn and everyone that contributed prizes and participated! and congratulations to the winners


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

And a reminder to the winners from the envious - post pictures 
or it's a DO-OVER!

:ss


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I think Charlie's prize is going to blow you into the next century - be sure to post that one up after you have recovered!


Are you serous man! Ive been saving for a couple of months for a nice cutter. I for sure will post pictures up when I recover.:rockon:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hinson said:


> Great contest for a great cause. Now with that said, Wooooohoooo I won!!!


Package sent early this AM. DC # 0310 3490 0001 8663 5205. USPS said expect Monday delivery but that's USPS = don't hold your breath (a couple tag alongs with the prize)


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Kipp: 0308 2690 0001 7845 2045

Terry: 0308 2690 0001 7845 0324

Enjoy fellas!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Hadnt heard anything so checked out the thread and was slightly bummed, as I didnt win than I see almost 700.00 donated! Damn we are all winners! This made my day! thanks too all who put this together and donated prizes.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> . . . Damn we are all winners! This made my day! thanks too all who put this together and donated prizes.


True, but some of us winners are winners with a box full o' free cigars.
oke:

Hmmm.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Kipp: 0308 2690 0001 7845 2045
> 
> Terry: 0308 2690 0001 7845 0324
> 
> Enjoy fellas!


Rec'd today! Thanks everyone!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> True, but some of us winners are winners with a box full o' free cigars.
> oke:
> 
> Hmmm.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> True, but some of us winners are winners with a box full o' free cigars.
> oke:
> 
> Hmmm.


I think Terry may have been out sick the day they taught sportsmanship in kindergarten gym

:bitchslap:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> I think Terry may have been out sick the day they taught sportsmanship in kindergarten gym
> 
> :bitchslap:


I was home-schooled for kindergarten. Port Arthur, Texas, 1968. For "gym" we chased around an old white duck in Mrs. Lavier's backyard. :ss

And on the contrary, I am thrilled for everyone who was fortunate enough to pick up a prize. I'm just saying it's far better to be a winner WITH some new stogies, than a winner without. I dare you to deny that - except for the kind soul who contributed $30 anonymously. Our hats off to you, brother!

I think we can all agree the important thing is that the troops were winners here, and as a bonus the prize recipients now have more sticks with which to bomb the rest of us.

Truly a "win/win" situation...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm just saying it's far better to be a winner WITH some new stogies, than a winner without.


Touche! :high5:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I was home-schooled for kindergarten. Port Arthur, Texas, 1968. For "gym" we chased around an old white duck in Mrs. Lavier's backyard. :ss


And what kind of gross, beastiality act did you perform on the duck when you caught it...and was it considered "winning" or "losing" if you "caught" the duck? :boxing: Why did Terry cross the road? His dick was stuck in the duck! :whoo:


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I was home-schooled for kindergarten. Port Arthur, Texas, 1968. For "gym" we chased around an old white duck in Mrs. Lavier's backyard. :ss
> 
> And on the contrary, I am thrilled for everyone who was fortunate enough to pick up a prize. *I'm just saying it's far better to be a winner WITH some new stogies, than a winner without. I dare you to deny that *- except for the kind soul who contributed $30 anonymously. Our hats off to you, brother!
> 
> ...


Do you triple dog dare me?

I was just joshing Terry, I know you're a good guy. I wish one of those prizes came my way, but we raised almost 700 big ones for the troops so I feel good about it. :clap2:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> Do you triple dog dare me?
> 
> I was just joshing Terry, I know you're a good guy. I wish one of those prizes came my way, but we raised almost 700 big ones for the troops so I feel good about it. :clap2:


I triple DUCK dare you!

We're good, Bri. Perhaps one day you and I might win something in one of these little contests. In any event, we'll keep on trying, for the cause! :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> And what kind of gross, beastiality act did you perform on the duck when you caught it...and was it considered "winning" or "losing" if you "caught" the duck? :boxing: Why did Terry cross the road? His dick was stuck in the duck! :whoo:


Kipp, I don't know whether I should laugh at this, or notify the Claremont child protective services...

:ss

Actually see, the losers who did not catch the duck by the end of recess had to bend over, see, and we each took the freshly-laid duck eggs, see, and then . . .


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Im' going to go ahead and post my prize here that I received from Oldmso54:

Thank you very much for the generous gift Shawn. I read about those Magic Mountains a little while back and wanted to try the out, thanks for reading my mind. Actually, I haven't had any of the sticks you sent and can't wait to smoke them up. Thanks again.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Hinson said:


> Im' going to go ahead and post my prize here that I received from Oldmso54:. . .


Thanks for posting those, Shannon. Now I can go out for my after lunch smoke (5 Vegas Classic corona), and have something to fantasize about for the next 30 minutes...

:ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice! That's awesome. Congrats Shannon, and a dang good offering Shawn!

This entire thread is 100% win.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

True, Derek. Except for Kipp's anatine fantasies... :wink:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, Shawn! Even more great prizes. Unbelievable!

I need to become better friends with Shawn!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

don't you try and show me up Shawn!! LOL, great hit bro!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hinson said:


> Im' going to go ahead and post my prize here that I received from Oldmso54:
> 
> Thank you very much for the generous gift Shawn. I read about those Magic Mountains a little while back and wanted to try the out, thanks for reading my mind. Actually, I haven't had any of the sticks you sent and can't wait to smoke them up. Thanks again.


I'm so jealous , I just read an article on Cigar inspector about them (MMT), I was researching Torpedo shaped cigars...

Congrats and enjoy dude...


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Outstanding prize Shawn!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

congrats to the winners and big thank you to all who donated prizes!!

well done Shawn & Dave!

anything that helps give our guys & gals a bit of comfort is a win in my books!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

How are we doing on prize deliveries. I'm thinking several should be arriving today & tomorrow. Please post pics here and if there are any issues please *PM* me (don't post in thread). Thanks, enjoy, looking forward to pics!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Dave your package came today. I apologize for no pics (broken camera), but I thank you very much for your generosity!!

Also again, thank you for what you are doing for our troops!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> Dave your package came today. I apologize for no pics (broken camera), but I thank you very much for your generosity!!
> 
> Also again, thank you for what you are doing for our troops!


Glad it got there. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Just sending out a message to let everybody know that my prize from Kipp came in today. It is in great shape and these sticks look great.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

rvan84 said:


> Just sending out a message to let everybody know that my prize from Kipp came in today. It is in great shape and these sticks look great.


Phew! Glad they got there...was worried since I sent them Friday! Enjoy bro!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Dang, Kipp! Them are some nice looking smokes - quite the prize!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Dang, Kipp! Them are some nice looking smokes - quite the prize!


Believe me...I am looking at them thinking "WTF was I thinking?!?!" LOL

It was for the troops, it was for the troops, it was for the troops......

I haven't even had the Don Carlos yet...good thing that I bought 3 of them!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

HELLUVA prize Kipp!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well my prize arrived... And by arrived I mean it knocked down my front door and slapped me across the face with its awsomeness.

Sorry about the cell photos that don't do anything the justice they deserve.





































So now I have a fancy new lighter (sorry Ronson, you might be shelved for a while) and some incredible new smokes.

Thank you Ron, I am incredibly grateful :hail:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow - that last picture gets me. And, I think it moved... :ss


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> And, I think it moved...


Indeed it did... Right into a very special section of my humidor.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a good idea of the others but what's the olive banded tat? Haven't smoked any of them but I do have a Face and 3 on the way.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The Frank.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> The Frank.


Ah, of course. Although I didn't know they existed untill this week! We don't see too many Tats in Alabama.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Those Perdomo are amazing...let us know what you think after smoking one!



David_ESM said:


> Well my prize arrived... And by arrived I mean it knocked down my front door and slapped me across the face with its awsomeness.
> 
> Sorry about the cell photos that don't do anything the justice they deserve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

rvan84 said:


> Just sending out a message to let everybody know that my prize from Kipp came in today. It is in great shape and these sticks look great.


Those are a phenomenal array of sticks there!!. Kipp - that's an over the top / awesome prize you provided. My personal thanks to you for supporting me in this from the beginning and providing such an awesome prize!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Believe me...I am looking at them thinking "WTF was I thinking?!?!" LOL
> 
> It was for the troops, it was for the troops, it was for the troops......
> 
> I haven't even had the Don Carlos yet...good thing that I bought 3 of them!


System won't let me give you RG - but you certainly deserve it!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Well my prize arrived... And by arrived I mean it knocked down my front door and slapped me across the face with its awsomeness.
> 
> Sorry about the cell photos that don't do anything the justice they deserve.
> 
> ...


WOW - to steal a quote off a local hot sauce bottle "Slap my Ass and call me Sally"!!. Another walk off, grand slam home run of a prize!! Awesome!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So has everyone received their prizes (by Monday's mail - not today, Sunday)?

If not - please *PM me* and I will check into it for you.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

My prize was sent today and will arrive Thursday.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ckay said:


> My prize was sent today and will arrive Thursday.


Awesome - thanks Chris!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

ckay said:


> My prize was sent today and will arrive Thursday.





Oldmso54 said:


> Awesome - thanks Chris!


Well - raycarlo's PIF hit today and boy what a beauty - and a great day for me!

First - in the mail two boxes:



Ray raycarlo's PIF and a beautiful Padron ashtray from Chris ckay from the Troop Support Raffle: 


ALL TOGETHER NOW:


DPG Blue
Camacho Corojo Diploma
AB Tempus Maduro Torp - these look good enough to eat 
AB Tempus Maduro Corona Gordo (?)
RP Velvet (Holts?) interesting
FFOX Perfecxion #5 - WOW thanks Ray
My new Padron ashtray

Some excellent new smokes and a classy ashtray - does it get any better?
Ray - you need to know that for a first time PIF you outdid yourself, thank you so much. 
Chris you were right - it's a beauty.
Thanks guys!


And once again - outstanding job Shawn!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I am very happy it did not arrive in pieces!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

ckay said:


> I am very happy it did not arrive in pieces!


Me too brother.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Me too brother.


That is one freakin Huge ashtray - very, very nice Chris = thanks for donating that!

And Ken you were right - those were some pretty awesome PIF sticks. Looks like you had a pretty good day!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> That is one freakin Huge ashtray - very, very nice Chris = thanks for donating that!
> 
> And Ken you were right - those were some pretty awesome PIF sticks. Looks like you had a pretty good day!


:chk :rockon: :banana: AND A 4 DAY WEEKEND TO BOOT WOOHOO!!! :chk :rockon: :banana:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dad gum geez! Awesome prizes everyone. Color me jealous of that Padron ashtray and David... that's one heck of a haul! Congrats to all!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice! That ashtray can double as a weapon.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

My 3rd place prize came in thanks to thegoldenmackid. The prize consisted of 5 lanceros, 5 HTF cigars and a Xikar XI3 Zebra Wood.

I really love this prize and I really like to thank everyone involved in this raffle for the troops and big props to thegoldenmackid.

*BONUS!*


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the great prize Charlie


----------

